
Military Prison Blocks Chelsea Manning from Reading EFF Blog Posts - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/02/military-prison-blocks-chelsea-manning-reading-eff-blog-posts
======
etiam
Moderator! This post had gathered 10 upvotes in less than 20 minutes when I
came across it. Why is it nowhere to be found in the main feed?

~~~
bsilvereagle
I remember reading a comment a few years ago that posts get penalized for
acquiring too many votes too quickly

~~~
etiam
Interesting to know. Seem prone to some very damaging false positives.

